# AAAAHHHHHH windowfelts



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well after waiting 4 months I have received the wrong set of felts AGAIN- Thanks performance years- :shutme


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

crustysack said:


> well after waiting 4 months I have received the wrong set of felts AGAIN- Thanks performance years- :shutme


I got mine for my 69 from OPGI --- but I haven't gotten to the point where I need to install them yet.. keeping my fingers crossed that they're the right ones.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im assuming you got the same ones again?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I did mine in '93, I got them from Year One. There was a problem with the rears, and they shipped me new ones no question. What a PITA to install, though. Good luck.


----------

